# How healthy is PTSB & what future role will it play?



## Buzzby (19 Jan 2011)

Given the weakened status & the majority government stakeholding of the 2 main Irish banks (AIB & BoI), just how healthy is our only remaining independent high street bank (PTSB) in comparison & what role will it play in the future of Irish banking.


----------



## The_Banker (3 Feb 2011)

Breaking news on the RTE News at One suggests up to 350 redundancies. Senior managers called to a meeting today in Dublin.

I would think the ptsb top brass are trying to save the bank. Its a broken business model just like every other bank in Ireland.


----------

